# SMC20 Anschluss eines EnDat-Gebers



## Krumnix (14 Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Hab an einer SMC20 einen EnDat fähigen Geber angeschlossen.
Die SMC20 ist per DRIVE-Click an einer CU-320 angeschlossen, welcher an eine S120 geht.

Jetzt bekomme ich aber immer den Fehler "31130 Geber: Versorgungsspannung fehlerhaft."
Der Geber wird aber anscheinend erkannt, da unter den Geber-Details nach automatischer Erkennung was eingetragen ist.

Weiß einer, was das noch sein könnte?
Geber per Ozi ausgelesen, liefert Wert.
Vermutung, das Leitung zwischen Geber und SMC20 zu groß ist?!
Wo kann ich nachlesen, was die maximale Leitungslänge zwischen Geber und SMC20 sein darf?
Wo kann ich nachlesen, was die maximale Leistungslänge DRIVE-Click SMC20 zu CU sein darf?

Danke!


----------



## ChristophD (14 Mai 2012)

Hi,

SMC20 unterstützen keine automatische Erkennung wie das bei SMI Modulen der Fall ist.
Es wird hier lediglich erkannt das es ein EndDat Geber ist, aber nicht die korrekten Daten für Versorgungsspannung und Auflösung.

Du solltest diese Daten in der Geberkonfiguration manuell eintragen, was für ein geber ist das den genau?
DRIVE-CLIQ dürfte hier kein Problem sein da die Geberspannung über die 24V des SMC gebildet werden und nicht über den DriveCliQ.

Die max. zulässige Länge für die Geberleitung ist 100m.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (14 Mai 2012)

Problem ist, wenn ich EnDat auswähle, dann kann ich nix anderes mehr einstellen was die Spannung angeht. 
Geber ist von Heidenhain EnDat 2.1 EQN 1325


----------



## ChristophD (14 Mai 2012)

Hi,

für EQN 1325 sollte der P400 = 2051 eingestellt werden, probier das mal aus.
Was für eine geberleitung verwendest Du, konfektioniert oder selber gebastelt?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (14 Mai 2012)

Vom Geber zum Schaltschrank vorkonfektioniert, ab Schrank zur SMC20 eigenverdrahtung.
P400 auf 2051 gestellt kommt immer noch die gleiche Fehler.


----------



## ChristophD (14 Mai 2012)

Hi,

dann probier mal P400=2051.
Wenn das nicht hilft musst Du mal díe Verkabelung überprüfen, testweise das selbstgebastelte mal mit nem Konfektionierten überbrücken wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## Krumnix (14 Mai 2012)

Das muss ich schauen, ob ich das umsetzen kann. Die Leitung von Schaltschrank zu SMC20 ist 21m lang. Vermutung mit dem Schirm habe ich noch.


----------



## Superkater (14 Mai 2012)

*EQN 1325 hat normalerweise  5VDC  Versorgung*

Hallo,  ich habe schon mehrfach eine EQN 1325 auf ein SMC20 erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen.  Bei mir war aber die Geberversorgung immer auf 5V gestellt. Im p404[0].20 war bei mir immer Ja eingetragen.  Die Einstellungen der Geberparameter von p400 bis p449 habe ich im Anhang als Textdatei angehängt.   Was die Kabellänge betrifft würde ich bei einer 5 VDC Versorgung aufpassen, was lange Längen betrifft.  Ich habe immer am die Spannung driekt am Geber gemessen und die muss mind. 4,8V  betragen.


----------



## Krumnix (14 Mai 2012)

Geber direkt mit dem Vorkonfektioniertem Kabel an die SMC20 brachte nix.
@Superkater: Bei mir passen im Grunde alle Parameter, wie bei dir. Bis auf die unter 405. Da habe ich nur bis .5 und ich kann da kein true oder false wählen, sondern Klartext.


----------



## Krumnix (14 Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage.
Bei Heidenhain steht ja immer A+/A- B+/B-.
Bei Siemens aber A/A* B/B*.
Ist das * bei Siemens ein Plus oder ein Minus?


----------



## soehne (14 Mai 2012)

Bei Siemens ist A* immer minus


----------



## soehne (14 Mai 2012)

Die belegung vom geber passt? Wichtig bei siemens ist das beu der versorgungsspannung die rückführung angeschlossen ist. Im Notfall im geber brücken wird verwendet zur Spannungsanpassung. Brücke von 5V Sense mit +5V und 0V sense mit 0V


----------



## Krumnix (15 Mai 2012)

Geber ist korrekt aufgelegt.
Jedoch ist keine Brücke zu 5V Sense und 0V Sense vorhanden.
Werde das heute mittag mal austesten!


----------



## Krumnix (23 Mai 2012)

soehne schrieb:


> Die belegung vom geber passt? Wichtig bei siemens ist das beu der versorgungsspannung die rückführung angeschlossen ist. Im Notfall im geber brücken wird verwendet zur Spannungsanpassung. Brücke von 5V Sense mit +5V und 0V sense mit 0V



Genau daran lag das Problem. Super, danke für den Tipp!


----------

